# Shimano Catana rod



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday all - does anyone have any experience with these rods? I've been looking for a decent rod for some time and stumbled across these today at Amart. The package includes a Shimano Sienna 2500 reel for $99.00 all up. The reel actually feels a bit heavy to me, but I'm more interstested in the rod. any views anyone? thanks


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Alright for a fairly budget rod I suppose, I've seen them a fair bit as a 'giveaway' rod with a more expensive reel ie/ buy a Shimano 3500 Baitrunner and get a Catana rod free! Looks like they retail for about $50.

http://www.protackle.com.au/products.ph ... pin%20Rods


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I bought two of the Catana rods at the Compleat Angler sale last year for $20 each. They're OK if not exceptional, slightly heavy with a slowish action. I've snapped the tip off one while connected to a medium size tailor, but I think it probably took a knock at some time previously. The other one I still use and have caught kingfish, tailor & snapper on it. They're a bit long for me at 7ft (I love my 6ft Silstar rods on the yak).


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah mate i have the 7 foot 1 piece rod with a 2500 shimano navi reel and love it i mainly chase flathead and bream on sps and it works for me

cheers mik


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Got one of these deals about 18 months ago and I love it. I don't spend a fortune on rods and reels, but they get plenty of abuse. The rod seems like a nice light graphite rod and has handled Salmon up to 58cms fine with 10lb Vanish. Wasn't quite good enough to stop a couple of runaway Kingies though, but I guess I was fishing with the wrong tools  . The reel hasn't missed a beat and I just give it a rinse (if it's lucky) ay the end of a session. The combo casts well enough with light lines too. I'd get another without thinking about it. Just my 2c

Cheers......Nick


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Mate if your after a quailty rod at cheap prices go to motackle and have a look at the flueger trion range, i have snapped some of those cheap shimano's but i have two pfluegers now and wouldn't go back if you team them up with the plueger president spinning reel i have the 6730. you have a great combo. Rod should set you back $99 and the reel $89 plus postage. 
But i cannot say how good these are for the price.

oh yeah they are meant to retail from the flueger website at around 150 - 200 dollar mark each.

I have put them in the wiki too take a look :wink:

Cheers Dave


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Just on the Sienna reel, I have a 2500 Sienna that has been abused and still gets back up and fights. It's an awesome reel, and I wouldn't hesitate buying another one! The Sedona is just that little bit nicer, and for run of the day fishing (especially kayak fishing), Sedona's are going to be the ones I use now. And at about $70 you can't go wrong


----------

